# March Baby Madness at PHF- Sonnet Kidding soon!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So I figured rather than making a bunch of different posts- I would put all of my March girls here!

SO in order of due date!!

Sugar Creek 5C Boxwood bred to Avian Acres LKR Don Juan due 3/20 
KIDDED on 3/15 with :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

J Nels ER Delight bred to Dills LD Roulette due 3/22 
KIDDED on 3/20 with :kidred: :kidred:

Lost Valley KW Veronica bred to Avian Acres LKR Don Juan due 3/27 
KIDDED on 3/25 with :kidblue:

Dragonfly IH Jaguar bred to NC PromisedLand RB Bolero *S due 3/29
KIDDED on 3/23 with :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

Dragonfly HFX Electrum bred to Avian Acres LKR Don Juan due 3/29 (FF)









We also have the yearling nubian Valley View Isis bred to NC PromisedLand RC Salvatore *S due on 3/29 
KIDDED on 3/24 with :kidblue:

Wandering Ivy CM Sonnet bred to Avian Acres LKR Don Juan due 3/29 (FF)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Wow so you have a pretty busy march coming up.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

They all look like they are coming along nicely!
Hope you have healthy march kiddings!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Good luck, PHF. I sure wouldn't want to be in your shoes on the 29th-ish!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

You and me both Addie! I have 10 Boer and Boer crosses and 2 Pygmies all due the last week of March/first week of April.........It will be crazy!!!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Yikes! I thought my 5 march does was a lot!!! You are going to be busy, busy, busy!!!! Looks like you're expecting some multiples too!!!! Better go get some sleep now!!! LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*



myfainters said:


> Better go get some sleep now!!! LOL


Do you drink coffee :coffee2: *ProctorHillFarm*, because if you do, I'm gonna go buy some coffee stock?!?!?! :wink: The "Baby Madness" is sure gonna make you smile alot too.

My DH was :shocked: , when he saw all the pics.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

I couldnt live without coffee Laura! LOL

Its going to be crazy- but I cant wait! Bring on the babies! Worst part is- I do taxes and end of March starts to get really crazy with last minute tax returns coming in- so I will probably have a lot of hours at work. Ack! Hubby may be the one losing his mind 

Boxwood is 142 today- and I was giving her her birthing cut, and I realized, I couldnt really find her ligs, now they arent "gone" but they are very very low and she looks like she's getting posty already. her udder has a ways to go- but maybe she wont make me wait until 150 like everyone else is doing this year! She is also full of kids- I definately felt at least two and pretty sure there is a third hidden in there! Hoping for two girls!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

She looks huge, I guess 2 girls and a buckling.
Her udder looks like it is coming in nicely!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Thank You! 

And 2 does and a buck would be PERFECT - I sure hope your right


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

I dont see her being posty yet but she has dropped.

I dont understand why people wait till the last minute to do their taxes, I did mine already and I probably have my refund (direct deposit I havent checked to see if it arrived)


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*



StaceyRoop said:


> I dont see her being posty yet but she has dropped.
> 
> I dont understand why people wait till the last minute to do their taxes, I did mine already and I probably have my refund (direct deposit I havent checked to see if it arrived)


Its usually people who owe money- which is still silly- because wether you file your taxes on Feb 1st or April 15th- the money owed isnt due until April 15th either way. 
On that note- I havent gotten around to doing my own- lol! They are pretty complex so I should get going on them. Schedules A, E, F AND C. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

yah like get them prepared and ready to go and then send the money right when due -- at least it will all be accomplished. I think its the nature of Americans - lazy, procrastinators! (not in your case, you have your hands full and not just an excuse but a solid reason!)


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Boxwood is at 144 today- udder is filling- we have goo- she is going posty and ligs are super hard to find- some strange behavior changes, hopefully she doesnt make me wait TOO much longer!!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Yuck Taxes....I still havent done mine yet

On a good note...Lets hope for a Boxwood girl to go with my Drama girl. ray: 
They can grow up together LOL

So I too will have the    going. Darn I wish I could find someone to take my job for a few weeks. Oh well that is why they make coffee.
For us people who have everything going on at once.

So I am thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Send me your stuff Bonnie- I'll get em done for you!
She looks ready to go- but I just have a hunch she's going to keep me waiting a few more days!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF*

Boxwood day 145 and it looks like she is in labor- been watching her on the cam on and off all night and from what I can tell from here it looks like she is having contractions.
Will be checking on her shortly!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood in labor!*

:leap: Hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyy Baby girl for Bonnie :wahoo:

Oh sorry I got carried away ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood in labor!*

What is that they say? Dont count your chickens before they hatch? HAHA- just kidding- hopefully she wont drag this out all day - she picked beautiful weather to have the kids in- Noah's ark flooding and 35 mile an hour winds- hopefully we wont lose power and the cam!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood in labor!*

Wow....is your head spinning? I can't keep up with all your kiddings, I can't imagine what it must be like for you!

Best wishes for smooth, healthy deliveries and lots of does!
Think pink..... :kidred: !


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood in labor!*

:angry: No losing the cam....Darn New England weather......
I am taking a nap and will be up in a few hours with my :coffee2: 
Todd will wake me if anything happens before then LOL

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood in labor!*

Looks like Todd didnt wake you up for the show- LOL

Just as I predicted- two bucks and a doe!

Doe and one buck are both heavily broken chammoise- and the second boy is a very light gold buckskin with a lot of white- they are all stunning kids and its taking all of my willpower not to keep the chammy buckling- he is STRIKING

pictures soon


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood kidded!*

Congrats Addie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see them


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood kidded!*

congrats!! :leap:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood kidded!*

congratulations!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood kidded!*

congrats Addie!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF-boxwood kidded!*

congrats.... :greengrin: :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 145!*

Delight is on day 145- not much change though, she is hanging on to those kiddos, Saturday would be perfect for babies!








Lost Valley KW Veronica is on day 140 now!
She refused a picture of her rear- so I thought I would post her pretty face instead- she is a dead ringer for her sire huh? That color!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 145!*

WOW...You have your hands full! :shocked:

Looks like you'll be getting even more pretty babies very soon!
Good thoughts sent for healthy deliveries.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 145!*

Want to know the crazy part? I also have two girls due on 4/3 and 4/4 and didnt include them in this thread since they are "april" kiddings. LOL

Anyway- D is on 146 today and showing no changes at all, V is on 141, and its just about time for me to pull the other girls up to the barn that are going to be on 140 tomorrow so I can keep a better eye on them! The Nubian already started losing her plug this morning

BABIES!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 147!*

D - 147 :GAAH:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 147!*

any kids now?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 147!*

Nope and no sign of em either! 
Delight did this too me last year too- had me waiting until the very last second!

So Delight is on 147- no new pictures since there is nothing new going on!
Veronica 142- ditto

But since Jaguar, Electrum, Sonnet, and Isis are on day 140, here they are

Jaguar (arg looking like she is coming in uneven from her single last year!)









Electrum









Sonnet









Isis

















and the other three belly shots


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 147!*

Delight kidded today with twin doelings!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight 147!*

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Wow twin doelings!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight kidded!*

:leap: congrats!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Delight kidded!*

Lost Valley KW Veronica is up next! And moving right along! Dday 145 and she's got some discharge, looks like she might be starting to go posty, and her belly has dropped dramatically. Still waiting for her udder to fill up and ligs to soften though!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Veronica day 145!*

Well it looks like Veronica is going to hang on for a bit- but Jaguar is gearing up to kid very soon!
Udder doubled overnight, belly dropped, and she is posty and standing around with her tail curled up.
This girl surprised me last year and made rapid progress over the course of a day, and I missed the birth of her kid by minutes!
Well jokes on her this year since I have the cam and can watch her today, but Im thinking babies by this evening.
She is on day 144 today

When I was at the barn








What she is up to now on cam since i left


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidding soon!*

wow it looks like she is really close. she has that "textbook" tail look... nice that she's giving you plenty of warning!

it also looks like she has a really pretty udder going on there, a little hard to see it of course, but it looks really high and wide.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidding soon!*

my doe angie has had that "text book tail look" for the past month and she isnt due till Easter week - weird. I dont go by that thankfully.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidding soon!*

Jaguar kidded about 45 minutes ago

Two does and the TINIEST buckling I have ever seen! The does are easily three times his size. He is doing good though- took the bottle really well (yes he is my new house goat, I dont even think he could reach the teat!)

Pictures will have to wait until later- have to wash up and get to work now!!

Veronica in the next stall was looking suspicious- hopefully she waits until I get out of work.......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidding soon!*

sweet -- congrats. So glad you were able to take the buckling to bottle feed. He must be adorable being that tiny.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidding soon!*

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing pictures.

And Stacey that is so funny about the tail on your doe... :shrug: the doe code, what can you do?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidding soon!*

Bonnie's boy has to stand on his toes to get the teat, but he still does it. Couldn't take pulling him as a bottle kid since Bonnie was so attached to him.

Best of luck with him.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidding soon!*

Pictures in Birth Announcements!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded!*

Looks like the Nubian is following suit! Udder grew a bit today and her ligs were near gone tonight- I say babies for her tomorrow- and Veronica is just fat LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded- mini nubies ne*

Isis kidded this morning with a big single buckling! Black and Tan- very similar to her but also moonspotted. I think he is a GREAT example of an F1 mini nubian- too bad he isnt a she!
Dam is just turning a year in a few days- and did a great job birthing him and loving him!
Pictures in Birth Announcements

3 more to go!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded- mini nubies ne*

Veronica is looking like she is in the early stages of labor right now- let's hope she's serious! She has been such a drama queen the past few days....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded- mini nubies ne*

Oh yes- show time- veronica is having contractions now!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded- mini nubies ne*

:leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded- mini nubies ne*

Babies very soon!!! :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded- mini nubies ne*

Huge carbon copy buckling!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: March Baby Madness at PHF- Jaguar kidded- mini nubies ne*

Sonnet is up next - in the kidding stall- ligs gone udder full- she will probably wait until I have to work later on....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

A very unhappy sonnet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...it's OK sonnet.... can't wait to see your babies.. :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Sonnet kidded tonight! Triplets :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :wahoo:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the trips.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats!! :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Electrum is in labor now!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:clap: you must be swimming in babies!! lol

can't wait to see what she has!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So how did she do???? What did she have??? You are killing me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness!! Do you have any hair left? Sonnets udder looks very impressive pre-kidding!


----------

